# Ceder River



## Cory (Sep 28, 2000)

Has anyone fished the Ceder River by Gladwin? I was thinking of heading that way and was wondering if it worth my time.

Cory


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2000)

That's Cedar River not Ceder River. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## HarryPotter (Mar 13, 2001)

I have not fished it, but have heard that it has some lunker Browns it. My father used to fish it in the early 70's, and always talked about catching 15-22" Browns by the old logging dams that are partially washed out.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I have only fished this river once since I am not from that area. A friend of mine lives in Midland and we fished it while I was visiting him. It is a very nice small stream. It is rather narrow (15-20 ft) with a lot of overhanging vegetation. If you like fishing small streams you will love it. We caught some decent browns that day. No lunkers for us but still a lot of fun. I don't know the area so I can't help you with access information. Sorry.

John


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

i havent got any reports yet about the cedar yet this year ive fished it a few times in the past but i perfer the tobacco less pressure and more brookies in it another palce to look at is the sugar river good luck!


----------



## classicrod (Feb 10, 2000)

Cory,
The Cedar is a nice little stream although it is quite tight and is a challenge to fly fish. The fishing pressure drops off after opening week-end and the chance of see another angler gets less and less as the season progresses. I have spent many enjoyable hours on the Cedar, you should give it a try.
Try Bard Rd. west of Gladwin, the North Branch crosses it twice and the Middle Branch crosses it once.

Tight Lines
Ron


----------

